# Do horses have to be stabled for 48 hours after worming



## Millie05 (28 March 2010)

I have 3 horses on  a large yard , we have a newby on the yard whom has convinced the owner that we need to stable the horses for 48 after worming . I have never stabled my horses after worming , unless they go onto a new yard . Her horse came to the yard with tape worm aned ulcers but has since wormed and treated the horse . But he was turned out after worming . 
I have always been lead to believe that wormers kill worms and eggs on contact . Am I wrong ?


----------



## guido16 (28 March 2010)

I stable mine overnight after worming, simply so I can check their poo to make sure they done have any worms. It also saves contaminating your paddock anymore.

Have to say though,  48 hours is excessive as any worms will be passed in 24hrs.


----------



## Blaise (28 March 2010)

The big yard my older mare is on insists the horses are kept in for 24 hours after worming but the yard i've got my youngster on is shared between my friend and myself so she stays out 24/7 regardless of whether she's been wormed or not. Her field is religiously poo picked though and rotated regularly so i'm not overly worried about contaminating the field more. She also gets worm egg counts done between worming so i know she's pretty much clean. I think a lot of yards keep them in for 24 hrs but 48 does seem excessive.


----------



## monkeybum13 (28 March 2010)

I've heard you need to for pramox, not sure for other wormers though.
Our yard rule is that when a new horse arrives it must be wormed and kept in for 24 hours.


----------



## royal (28 March 2010)

I've just moved to a new yard and had to keep in for 48 hours......


----------



## Donkeymad (28 March 2010)

No. Absolutely not. No reason to stable at all, except if you are concerned for birdies eating the poo.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (28 March 2010)

Pramox you are told to by manufs as they arent yet sure of effects on other creatures. Personally that makes me unwilling to use it, also I worm count and worm for the worms they do have, think too much for some neds to have big all in one....

Other wormers you shouldnt need to apart from the ones where its given over a period of days.


----------



## Shysmum (28 March 2010)

That worries me about pramox too - the environmental reason for keeping them in... That said, I do stable for 24 hours after worming, and in that time, clean up every tiny scrap of poo from the field instead of the usual, clean out the trough and all that. Just a routine I'm in. Sad but true *sigh*


----------



## Toffee44 (28 March 2010)

I dont have a stable to lock them in. I just make sure I poo pick daily for the week.


----------



## kickandshout (28 March 2010)

i have read somewhere ( i forget where so correct me if im wrong !) that with the older wormer yes you did have to keep in overnight as the stomach was purged and the worms were expelled live. but with modern wormers they are dead so no need to keep them in at all. but yes i do too overnight so i can check for anything in the droppings.


----------



## Millie05 (29 March 2010)

Thank you for all your replies.  
We had a vet visit yesterday so I asked him . What was the best way forward for the yard owner . Needless to say we are having a full yard worm count done then going to worm . As I read the article in the BHS mag this month about the overuse of wormers and the immunity that it can cause . So worm count it is and hopefully no more blanket worming programmes and no 48 hour stabling . 
Todate we have only had one to oppose this decision.


----------



## Donkeymad (29 March 2010)

That's good news Millie05 and really is the best way forward.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (30 March 2010)

The British equine vet assoc recently changed their ultra official advice to now recommend worm counting and targeted worming instead of regular worming.

I just like getting zero results and knowing thats one more batch of chemicals or potential resistance Im not inflicting. Im happy to worm if needed but hated doing if not.


----------



## royal (30 March 2010)

I have just been informed that worm counting doesn't test for tape worm tho?? So even with a negative count, you still need to worm for tape's to be sure?


----------



## Halfstep (30 March 2010)

Yes, normal worm counts cannot detect tapeworms. So you have to worm for tape worms in Spring and Autumn (Pramox, Equvalan Duo, panacur 5 day, etc.). There is a blood test for tape worms but it is probably best just to worm. Then you can do worm counts through the summer months and worm if required. This is how I've wormed for a few years and the worm counts have never shown that worming in summer is necessary (touch wood).


----------



## mymare (4 April 2010)

As far as I'm aware worm counts don't detect encysted redworm either, so you have to worm for both them and tapeworm


----------



## Lila (6 April 2010)

On our yard they keep in for 48hours after worming which i don't agree with!! Iv only ever left in for 24hours and I also believe that after worming anything passed out is dead? 

We have just wormed but from here on we are going to do worm counts instead of worming all he time. I think we worm about 8-9 times a year which i think is far too much? Anyone agree?


----------

